# Chinesische Spionage-Software infiltriert Rechner tibetischer Exil-Regierung [Update]



## Newsfeed (29 März 2009)

Kanadische Wissenschafter haben ein aus China kontrolliertes Spionage-Netzwerk entdeckt. 1295 Rechner in 103 Ländern wurden befallen, darunter PCs der in Indien residierenden tibetischen Exil-Regierung des Dalai Lama.

Weiterlesen...


----------

